# Treiber für Intel Modem PCI 56K CTR-21!



## areacomp (7. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Ich suche für das oben genannte Modem einen Treiber für Windows 2000 und XP.
Habe auch schon diverse Treiberdatenbanken durchsucht und auch bei Google habe ich nicht den passenden Treiber gefunden. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Klon (7. Dezember 2003)

*
Nimm dir bitte beim Schreiben deines Beitrages etwas Zeit und achte auf deine Rechtschreibung, eine klare Fragestellung bzw. Antwort und eine sinnvolle Struktur. Fehler, durchgehende Kleinschreibung und mangelhafte Struktur erschweren den Lesefluss und das Verständnis.

Bedenke bitte auch, dass nicht jeder User ein Internet-Experte ist und von daher Abkürzungen wie "", "plz", "asap", "imho" etc. nicht überall bekannt sind. Da wir sehr viele ausländische Besucher haben, solltest Du stets Deine Beiträge in Hochdeutsch schreiben und nicht in irgendwelche regionalen Dialekte verfallen. Aus dem gleichen Grund bitten wir unsere Mitglieder, in Beiträgen nicht aus Bequemlichkeit durchgängig klein zu schreiben, so wie es in privaten E-Mails oder in Chats üblich ist. Mehr dazu findest Du in unserer Netiquette. 
*

Bitte in Zukunft an dies denken. Thread ist wieder geöffnet.


----------



## easyzoro (22. April 2004)

*Treiber*

Hallo, sag mal hast Du mittlerweile einen Treiber für das Intel 56k PCI CTR-21 Modem gefunden ? Und wenn ja, wo ?

Für Deine Hilfe danke ich Dir im voraus.

MfG

Stefan


----------



## areacomp (24. April 2004)

Hallo Stefan!

Ich habe nach etwas längerer Suche bei Google den passenden Treiber gefunden. Leider kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen, wo ich ihn her hatte.
Suche bitte selbst mal, indem du einfach die Bezeichnung des Modems und davor das Wort "Treiber" in die Suchmaschine eingibst. Ich glaube auch, dass du Erfolg hast, wenn du die Bezeichnung des Intel-Chipsatzes bei Google angibst.
Es ist zwar etwas Zeitaufwendig, aber man findet ihn.

Gruss

Enrico


----------



## server (25. April 2004)

Hi,

Schaut mal auf http://www.treiber.de  nach, dort findet man fast alles.


----------

